# Nht st4



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey guys, I recently picked up a pair of NHT ST4 tower speakers for 100 dollars from a guy who wanted to get rid of them because they reminded him of his ex wife. After a little research I've found alot of people get much better sound out of them through bi amping. At the moment all I have to power them is a Harmon Kardon receiver that does the job ok but with speakers like these, my last ones were alot cheaper, I feel like I need an amp/receiver upgrade. Any thoughts?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

First off, that is a KILLER deal on those speakers!!!

Now, are us using a sub or running the speakers full range? Also, what model of HK AVR do you have? If you are using a sub, don't worry at all, just make sure the levels are balanced with the ST4's. If running full range, you don't need to bi-amp (really won't provide much since you cannot by-pass the internal crossovers so it would be passive bi-amping which is not really benificial). But, your AVR does need to be up to the task power wise if you're playing loud/reference levels in your room with them full range. We can help you more if you give the following:

Your model of AVR
If you're using a sub
The size of the room


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

BTW, the ST4's were MSRP at $1000.


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

The receiver is actually a Yamaha not a Harmon Kardon and it is the R-XV596, I also have a small sealed sub that I made with a CSS Trio 12 and a BASH 300 amp. Room size is pretty small, 18x10 or so, maybe smaller.

And yea it was an awesome deal, I was hanging out at the guys house, he is a friend of my sister, and I mentioned that they looked like some nice speakers. I had never heard of NHT before but the fact that they were piano black made it seem like they were probably pretty nice. He said he didnt want them anymore because they reminded him of his ex wife so I jokingly offered him 100 bucks which he accepted. I was then stuck lugging them through the subways of NYC from Bushwick in Brooklyn to the financial district but it was totally worth it.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello again. Looks like you paid for the speakers in the work it took to get it home also. 

The AVR you have is an entry level one from quite awhile ago, but will suite fine if you are happy with the sound and you don't push it to the point where it is clipping. NHT's are great (I have a lot of them and hand the ST4's back in the day). But, they are not the most efficient, so require more power. Again, if it sounds great and you are not pushing it too hard, that AVR will be fine to keep. 

As for the sub, that is also an entry level type, but is also fine if it works well. Keep the XO at 80Hz in your AVR and your AVR should not strain with the NHT's being pretty loud. Also double check that the jumper bars are installed in back of the ST4s since they need to be there for the sub portion to work. 

In the future, when you budget allows (and you can find really good used deals) you may want to upgrade the AVR and sub. For now, just enjoy - it's a great system.


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

In a NYC apartment I definitely don't need a bigger or better sub but I could definitely stand to upgrade my receiver. Would you recommend anything in particular that's not super expensive?

Also, it did not come with those little feet I see in all the pictures of it. Any idea where I might be able to find some more and if it is worth it to seek them out?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

If you sub fits your needs in your apartment, then don't upgrade. As far as the AVR, I always look for Audyssey correction (my preference in room correction). So that would be Denon, Onkyo, or NAD. You can stick with Yamaha if you prefer YPAO. Audyssey is the only one (besides ARC) that corrects in the bass where it's really needed. If you are ok with refurbs, check out accessories4less.com. Not sure what your budget is. 

As for the outrigger feet (stabilizers) for the speakers, you may just have to check Ebay. You might want to ask the person you purchased the speakers from if he still has them (they may still be in a small box that they usually come in). They help stabilize the speakers so they don't rock from side to side (make the base wider). Also, if the speakers are on carpet, they help couple the speakers to the floor with their spikes, which you can adjust to make sure the speakers are perfectly level. Are they absolute necessary, not really if your speakers are stable. You can just put some rubber feet under them.

If you really want them, check with NHT:

http://www.nhthifi.com/Parts

I'm not sure how much they would charge, but no harm in asking. You'll need 2 pairs (1 pair for each speaker) and mention you need the stabilizer bar and the spikes (unless the spikes are already attached to the bottom of you speakers).


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

Any experience with Denon? This looks like a pretty awesome upgrade from my current system. I just dont know if it would be great for a stereo set up as opposed to surround. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to 5.1 or 7.1 but thats probably a couple years from now.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

The newer AVR's are great in stereo and in surround, especially with room correction. Yes, I have a lot of experience with Denon (and Onkyo/NAD) as I set up all my family and friends systems. In our house we have 4 Denon AVR's in different ranges. My brothers each have a couple different Denons. If you give me a price range, I can recommend which one to get. NAD is a bit more pricy. Denon gives good bang for the buck.


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

I was looking to spend around 300 and from looking around accessories4less that seemed to get a pretty good one. The two choices I was looking at were both an Onkyo and Denon, forget the Onkyo model but the Denon was 1713 I believe.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

The 1713 is a great AVR for the price. Just make sure you test out everything since it's a refurb (I've had very good luck with accessories4less). If you want a new one, they are on sale at onecall.com:

http://www.onecall.com/home-theater...channel-3d-home-theater-receiver-with-airplay

It will cost a bit more though. 

Once you set up Audyssey, you can bump up the bass if you prefer a hotter bass level, but do it in the AVR, not on the sub. Once you purchase it and need help with setup, just let me know.


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome, thanks so much for all the info. One more question before I actually buy something, are there any drawbacks to the 1913? I see it's only 90 watts a channel vs 120 and I was wondering if there was anything else I missed. Reason why is I have a Wii that I'd like to be able to plug in but the only one with composite in is the 1913.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

You'll be fine with the 1713 from Denon.


----------

